# Broken Logisystems controller



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Just an update on my Logisystems controller. FedEx delivered the controller to Logisystems on October 24th. Today is Nov. 24th and I still haven't got it back. mmmm....Ed


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Ed, 
I had a LogiSystems controller blow up. I called them this morning and was told that they are testing a new board this week. If it works, they are supposed to order more boards and do the warranty replacements within two weeks. However, I am hearing from different sources that they have been making similar promises for a long time now.

What voltage was yours? Did yours blow up?


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine was a 72 to 120 volt model, 550 Amp. I just called and they said they would call me back by 3:00 pacific time today. If it's not done by Friday I'm going to ask for my money back. then I will go buy a Curtis controller. My controller only had 125 miles on it and its been gone for month. I am not happy!!! Ed


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

gasless said:


> Mine was a 72 to 120 volt model, 550 Amp. I just called and they said they would call me back by 3:00 pacific time today. If it's not done by Friday I'm going to ask for my money back. then I will go buy a Curtis controller. My controller only had 125 miles on it and its been gone for month. I am not happy!!! Ed


Yeah, I was just reading your original post about it. In fact I've been reading a lot about LogiSystems and Kelly controller issues lately. I'm not happy either. I didn't even make it 1/4 mile on my LogiSystems. I really want/need a 156 volt system but I'm just now finding out about all these controller problems. 

Please let us know what LogiSystems tells you. Maybe they will have some testing results. I am really hoping they turn out to be more than just talk.


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

I went to your website, Nice car!! Who filed a suit against logisystems. You know I have been very patient with logisystems. *But now comming to the end of my rope*. I'm really getting tired of *paying for and not getting a good product*. I should have purchased a Curtis, the proven controller that seems to work...Ed


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

gasless said:


> I went to your website, Nice car!! Who filed a suit against logisystems. You know I have been very patient with logisystems. *But now comming to the end of my rope*. I'm really getting tired of *paying for and not getting a good product*. I should have purchased a Curtis, the proven controller that seems to work...Ed


I'm learning all about the frustrations of converting an EV. Read my post entitled "A Rant"  

After doing some investigation, I had decided not to waste any time waiting for LogiSystems. But after examining my other options, I decided to at least give them a shot - although I am not too confident that they will deliver on their promises. It's a shame to have worked this hard on something only to find out that it's limitations are caused by defective products. 

I don't know much about the litigation, but I heard that it is a company in Topeka.


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with your rant. Getting return e mails and phone calls is one of my pet peeves. We care about our customers, you leave message nothing happens. No Return calls or e mails. Bla Bla Bla . *OK I have to eat my words. Just as I was writing this post. Marie From Logisystems called to tell me they are shipping my controller out Friday!!! Ye Ha Hallelujah ......Ed*


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

gasless said:


> I agree with your rant. Getting return e mails and phone calls is one of my pet peeves. We care about our customers, you leave message nothing happens. No Return calls or e mails. Bla Bla Bla . *OK I have to eat my words. Just as I was writing this post. Marie From Logisystems called to tell me they are shipping my controller out Friday!!! Ye Ha Hallelujah ......Ed*


Excellent! They even called you back before they said they would. I hope this means that their newly designed board passed the tests and other defective controllers will now be repaired. 

Please post here if you indeed get it, and if it works for you.


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

I will post it here for sure. You should call to see when you will get yours back. I'm going to pay extra just to get it here sooner. Maybe 2nd day Mail. They even upgraded it to 156 volts 1000 amps for free because of the wait. I'll let you know when it's here...Ed


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

gasless said:


> I agree with your rant. Getting return e mails and phone calls is one of my pet peeves. We care about our customers, you leave message nothing happens. No Return calls or e mails. Bla Bla Bla . *OK I have to eat my words. Just as I was writing this post. Marie From Logisystems called to tell me they are shipping my controller out Friday!!! Ye Ha Hallelujah ......Ed*


Hi Ed.

Maybe they read this forum. And a good rant, with potential customer reading it, does more than a voice mail.

I am glad you got your.

DP


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been following all this talk concerning failed LogiSystems controllers with keen interest because I too have one. I have been using it since July with over 500 miles on my car with no problems. (other than lurching in reverse which I solved myself). Sounds to me that LogiSysems is trying to make things right which is encouraging. I would be interested to hear if there are others who are using a LogiSystems controller without any problems.


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

84bertone said:


> I have been following all this talk concerning failed LogiSystems controllers with keen interest because I too have one. I have been using it since July with over 500 miles on my car with no problems. (other than lurching in reverse which I solved myself). Sounds to me that LogiSysems is trying to make things right which is encouraging. I would be interested to hear if there are others who are using a LogiSystems controller without any problems.


How did you fix your lurching in reverse problem? I experienced a little of that too.


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

_How did you fix your lurching in reverse problem? I experienced a little of that too_

I wired a 1K ohm precision, 5 turn potentiometer in parallel with the potbox. Than use a DPDT switch to select either the 5k potbox or the 1K pot. I use the 1K pot only in reverse gear, turn the pot and the car backs up with the utmost of ease.


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

84bertone said:


> _How did you fix your lurching in reverse problem? I experienced a little of that too_
> 
> I wired a 1K ohm precision, 5 turn potentiometer in parallel with the potbox. Than use a DPDT switch to select either the 5k potbox or the 1K pot. I use the 1K pot only in reverse gear, turn the pot and the car backs up with the utmost of ease.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## gasless (Jul 10, 2008)

I think they are trying to get things in order. I also think they should have some in stock for when someones controller fails, they can send out a loaner. Waiting a month to drive your car is just to long. A loaner would also be a good selling point and let customers know they stand behind there product....Ed


----------

